# MALE FACTOR - sperm count



## billy (Jan 4, 2004)

hi everyone again!!
just got back from clinic
you may remember me posting with my horrendous hsg. i had to see the nurse today to discuss the possibility of having a laparoscopy.
it now appears that dh has a low sperm count 17 million.
that doesn't sound low to me. i remember when i was a teenager desperately not wanting a baby being told that it only takes1 sperm. so how can 17 million be low?
they're not sure about doing a lap now as they want another sperm test.
also nurse kept on about ivf being our probably only chance. i'm 41 dh 36.
i already have a child so will have to pay £2000 per go.
blimey. this all seems so clinical. all we wanted was a baby.
any advice?
thanks 
Bx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sperm count is slightly below the "average" they look for, (20 million) IVF would give you the best chance because of your age and if you have been trying for a while. If the sperm count is consistant then there is no need to do lap as tubes are completley bypassed in IVF.

Sarah


----------



## sassymoore (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi all,Me and my partner have been trying for a baby for 2 yrs now with no luck.When we 1 started to go to the hospital for tests,they said that because i have a child from a previous relationship,we could not have free ivf.After tests,they found that i have pcos,and Keith,my partner done a sperm count which came back that he didnt have any sperms.A few months later Keith repeated his sperm test which came back that he had 2 million sperms when a man should have 35 million,but they were slow swimmers.Keith is now going to repeat the test again to see if they are still at 2 million or none or improved.I'm taking metformin now.Have been for 4 weeks now.I'm on the waiting list to go and have a lap done.I had a hsg done which failed,so they have to go through my belly to do it.Has anyone else had this prob?


----------

